# kdm sin logeo

## jkredd

Hola gentoza

Tras actualizar a kde 4.10.2 no he podido logearme, una vez que se me muestra la pantalla de logeo e introduzco el usuario y password se reinicia la pantalla de logeo 

validando los errores 

pam_unix(kde:session) session closed

Saludos

----------

## i92guboj

Prueba a desactivar kdm e intenta inicia kde con startkde en tu ~/.xinitrc, a ver qué ocurre.

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/init.d/xdm stop
> 
> echo "exec startkde" > ~/.xinitrc
> 
> startx

 

Si hay algún error, seguramente verás algo en la línea de comandos. Si no, mira en /var/log/Xorg.0.log

----------

## jkredd

este es el resultado del startx

startkde: Starting up...

Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)

kbuildsycoca4 running...

kded(27775) Kded::loadModule: Could not load library "kded_powerdevil" . [ "Cannot load library /usr/lib64/kde4/kded_powerdevil.so: (libicuuc.so.50: cannot$

kded(27775) Kded::loadModule: Could not load library "kded_keyboard" . [ "Cannot load library /usr/lib64/kde4/kded_keyboard.so: (libicuuc.so.50: cannot ope$

Could not open library ksmserver: Cannot load library /usr/lib64/libkdeinit4_ksmserver.so: (libicuuc.so.50: cannot open shared object file: No such file or$

ksmserver: error while loading shared libraries: libicuuc.so.50: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

startkde: Shutting down...

klauncher: Exiting on signal 1

startkde: Running shutdown scripts...

startkde: Done.

xinit: connection to X server lost

----------

## cameta

Yo probaria con revdep-rebuild

a ver si arregla las librerias.

----------

## i92guboj

Si. Las roturas de ABI por libicu son cada vez más frecuentes, y lo peor es que normalmente también afectan a libreoffice y a chromium.

----------

